# Honk if you like MT!!



## shesulsa

I want to tell you folks that I think MartialTalk is the friendliest, most cohesive internet Martial Arts discussion board and I am proud to boast my membership here because of its members.

The vision of the founder is to have a place where we can respectfully exchange ideas, argue fine points in a mature fashion and have some fun without too many politics muddying the waters.

The arcade is fun, the Supporting Member areas are a riot, and if you haven't had a chance to have a _*free trial membership, sign up here*_ to apply!

That's right!  I'm asking you to support MartialTalk and keep us the BEST MartialArts discussion forum on the web!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

I agree. MT is a great resource and one of the few truly friendly Martial Art's forums on the net. I know that the $15.00 I spent to become a Supporting Member was a great investment.

BTW, Supporting Members can post pictures in their posts and have their own gallery of pictures, as well. Here's mine:

http://www.martialtalk.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=24


----------



## matt.m

Dude, I thought...."Oh wow, look another forum based martial art site."  Insert sarcasm.......However, I was sooooooo wrong.  This site is so great.  I have enjoyed not only reading the topics and creating a few.  I have so enjoyed the interaction that the members have.  You know I have recommended this site to all of my class mates in TKD as well.

Hoshin


----------



## shesulsa

matt.m said:
			
		

> Dude, I thought...."Oh wow, look another forum based martial art site."  Insert sarcasm.......However, I was sooooooo wrong.  This site is so great.  I have enjoyed not only reading the topics and creating a few.  I have so enjoyed the interaction that the members have.  You know I have recommended this site to all of my class mates in TKD as well.
> 
> Hoshin



matt.m, I'm really glad you're enjoying MartialTalk and have recommended us!  If you're interested in getting a trial supporting membership, shoot me a PM and I'll throw your name in the hat. :ultracool

shesulsa


----------



## Rick Wade

HONK HONK

:drinky:


----------



## hwarangdo-adam

HONK HONK i loooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeee me some martial talk. Shesulsa nice name by the way what art are you in i think i know what CMAA is but i dont want to say anything over the internet so you should private message me.


----------



## hwarang_do_adam

HONK HONK from japan


----------

